# The Shining: Now With More Robots!



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Just a little different.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol ridiculous.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

sooo funny.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Excellent! 4.5 stars.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's funny


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha funny idea!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, that was awesome!! 2 thumbs WAY up!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hysterical!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

This is my favorite version of "The Shining"


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you soooo much. Made me laugh out loud!

I love this web site. Actually, the Shining is good but my favorites are Jaws, The Exorcist and Alien.

http://www.angryalien.com/0504/shiningbunnies.html


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, that proves it. Robots make everything better.


----------

